# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Не подскажете, где взять?

## SMARTER

Ребза, вы не подскажете где можно скачать песни и\или альбомы таких групп как ABBA, AQUA, Modern talking, Pet Shop Boys, и других групп подобных этим?
:rolleyes: Ностальгия, знаете ли.

П.С. Желательно бесплатно.

----------


## Botanig

Точно где скачать не знаю, но ищи на трекерах и там поспрашивай.

----------


## SMARTER

Я подержу пока тему. Может, кто-нить что-нить и подскажет.




> Точно где скачать не знаю, но ищи на трекерах и там поспрашивай.


А на каких трекерах искать посоветуешь?

----------


## Botanig

torrents.ru например

----------


## SMARTER

Спасибо вам всем. Действительно можно найти все для себя.

----------


## EweX

на зайцев нет и зачот ру

----------


## alexmannsonn

> Самый лучший торрент-треккер, есть абсолютно все(за исключением порнухи) и АББА и Битлы и Роллинги... 
> http://rutracker.org/


Усё, 3,14здой накрылся твой треккер. Иди поплачь.

----------


## Nastya09

Спасибо за совет, воспользуюсь

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Усё, 3,14здой накрылся твой треккер. Иди поплачь.


Работает он, все закрытые сайты РФ можно плагином открыть :-) Я его по сей день использую..

----------


## Валяев Глеб

Классные группы на любом сайте музыкальном.

----------

